
540M Facebook User Records Exposed Online,Plus Passwords,Comments, & More - devnonymous
https://gizmodo.com/540-million-facebook-user-records-exposed-online-inclu-1833782439
======
devnonymous
Original blog post link: [https://www.upguard.com/breaches/facebook-user-data-
leak](https://www.upguard.com/breaches/facebook-user-data-leak)

Mods, please update or flag as dup if it is so

